# Are all our people from Colorado OK?



## Dark Knight (Jul 20, 2012)

Woke up to read this : Colorado shooting.

Colorado is a big state but this was 10 miles from Denver and I think we have at least two members from that area.


----------



## roadwreck (Jul 20, 2012)

My brother lives not far from there but he is in Vegas this weekend, so I know he is alright...

...well, as alright as you can be in Vegas I suppose.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jul 20, 2012)

I heard this on NPR this morning.

That was some really messed up stuff.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 20, 2012)

very sad.. we went to a late showing wednesday night at our theatre, its always creepy when the concession stand is closed when your leaving the theatre..

I think Im gonna renew my concealed carry permit...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 20, 2012)

What was the guy's motive, have they determined that yet? Sounds like he had it all planned out.

Messed up story.


----------



## goodal (Jul 20, 2012)

Tragedies like this are always bad enough. It seems much worse when you can't explain any of it. There is nothing we can do but pray for those families comfort right now and I will be doing that.


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 20, 2012)

My immediate thought. WHAT IS WRONG WITH PEOPLE?

It's just so freakin' pointless.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 20, 2012)

MA_PE said:


> My immediate thought. WHAT IS WRONG WITH PEOPLE?
> 
> It's just so freakin' pointless.


Couldn't have said it better. I just don't understand.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 20, 2012)

crazy situation all around...


----------



## csb (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm guessing all the Colorado folks are okay. Aurora is a place you stay away from...there's been shootings in the mall for years. Also, this guy was crazy. The news called his mom and she hadn't heard the story, but she admitted it sounded like him.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 20, 2012)

All is well in the Dex household, although there is a scary twist to things. The house I lived in while I was studying for and waiting on results for the PE exam is in a direct line between the suspect's house and the theater. And people wondered why we left such a nice house. Also, my wife works at University Hospital (where several of the victims were taken for treatment). The hospital is located at the "H" of "Suspect's House"....

Edit: to illustrate the scale of the map, that yellow line is 2.95 miles long.


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 20, 2012)

How far is your new house from here?

this wasn't a gang thing or anything just some random mentally unstable a$$hat, correct?


----------



## maryannette (Jul 20, 2012)

I KNOW why you moved! Damn! Glad you're okay.


----------



## cement (Jul 20, 2012)

I was in a suburban Denver movie theater watching the midnight showing of Dark Knight Rises with my daughter, but on the other side of town in Lakewood. I just found out about the shooting when my mother in law called this morning.

Crazy shit.

Thanks for asking!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 20, 2012)

Current house is 30 miles southeast from the house shown in the map (by way of highways).

All the reports I've seen say this was an isolated attack by a whack job trying to get his 15 minutes. I really wish he had used one more bullet on his own temple to spare the taxpayers the expense of dealing with him for the next 50 years...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 20, 2012)

Is there some way we can just dispense with the years of motions and trials and wedge a stick of dynamite up his butt right now instead?

I have this awful feeling he will use the old insanity defense.


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 20, 2012)

you know the scholarly types will spend years dissecting his brain to find some root anomaly that allows/motivates a human being to do this to other human beings. If they could on;y use that information and drown the babies born with the anomaly when they are born, then that would be providing a service to society.

Of course it would never work, because no one would believe that their offspring would be capable of such behaviour, so there'd be no drowinings no matter how conclusive the findings are.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm sure there are plenty of people willing to volunteer to chop the guy's head off, stick it in a box, and send it off to a university for research.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 20, 2012)

Ironically enough, he dropped out of medical school back in June...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 20, 2012)

Sounds like he rigged up his apartment pretty well before going on his shooting spree.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 20, 2012)

VTEnviro said:


> Sounds like he rigged up his apartment pretty well before going on his shooting spree.


The police should make him open the door...


----------



## maryannette (Jul 20, 2012)

Glad you're ok, cement. That's too close.


----------



## cdcengineer (Jul 20, 2012)

People like that are f'ed! There is no rehabilitating him so why didn't they put a bullet in him rather than taking him in.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jul 20, 2012)

Just glad that all our EB friends are OK. Sad for all the people suffering because a maniac decided he wanted to be famous.

I was watching TV and another idiot, little less maniac than the one at Colorado, was screaming about limiting people's access to weapons. Yeah right. Like this is going to stop assholes(excuse my French) to do things like this shooting.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 20, 2012)

All laws that those accomplish is limiting the rights of the average, law abiding person.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 20, 2012)

Laws only control the honest people. Criminals, by definition, are not law abiding citizens...

If anything, actions like this only reinforce my belief in LESS gun restrictions. If honest people are armed and informed, the crazies and thugs will think twice...


----------



## cdcengineer (Jul 20, 2012)

^ Bingo!


----------



## cdcengineer (Jul 20, 2012)

Just imagine how hard it would be to come to grips with losing a child or spouse or anyone you care about to a bad accident. That would be tough enough, but to have to deal with sending your kid to a late night movie and never seeing them again would be impossible to handle.

Limiting guns won't stop anything. It'll just make the honest law-abiding folks even more vulnerable.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 20, 2012)

MA_PE said:


> no one would believe that their offspring would be capable of such behaviour


I have read a few stories where, when informed of her son's actions, his mother said "yeah, that sounds like him." Turns out, he was a psycho, and his own mother knew it.


----------



## cdcengineer (Jul 20, 2012)

I hadn;t even turned on news this AM. I heard about this on EB.com


----------



## cement (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm just wondering why there werent 10 people jumping on him. I guess you had to be there. The police caught him outside by his car.

I'm hearing he was very well prepared, full body armor, balistic helmet, gas mask. he used flash bang grenades and tear gas to keep people disoriented. the whole concept of this creep doing this stuff really gets me angry. he will never see the light of day again, but I'm not sure that is enough.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 20, 2012)

the fact he rigged his apartment to blow means he had no intentions on going back to it...did he want to get caught?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 20, 2012)

You'd think if that was the case he woulda offed himself before the cops got to him.

Now he gets 3 squares and a roof over his head, while lots of families are town apart.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 21, 2012)

VTEnviro said:


> Now he gets 3 squares and a roof over his head, while lots of families are town apart.


This is the part that pisses me off most about this situation. No mater what happens now, there won't be justice.


----------



## cdcengineer (Jul 21, 2012)

Cops should've dropped him on the spot


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 21, 2012)

wilheldp_PE said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> > no one would believe that their offspring would be capable of such behaviour
> ...


yeah, but not when he was born. That's when this one should've been drowned.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 22, 2012)

Also glad all EB friends are ok. What a horrific event that was though. I'm also surprised he didn't get mobbed by a few at the theater and taken down. Probably way to chaotic to figure out what was going on.



Dexman PE said:


> This is the part that pisses me off most about this situation. No mater what happens now, there won't be justice.


Amen! Does CO have the death penalty?


----------



## cement (Jul 22, 2012)

Actually, we do but it does not get used often.

I hope I get jury duty.


----------



## Dleg (Jul 22, 2012)

Ha - was watching Fox news on this last night (Fox is the only live news we get aside from CNN, which is international and only shows Hong Kong business news and cricket scores).

Here we have the folks who love to bitch and whine about the knee-jerk gun control reaction to mass shootings. And then they have their "expert" talking about how "smart people" can be pretty unstable, and perhaps universities should begin psychological screening because, you know, "smart people" are so... abnormal. (in so many words). Way to go, Fox!


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 22, 2012)

big difference between educated and smart... just saying


----------



## cdcengineer (Jul 22, 2012)

Without a doubt, this is a terrible tragedy. But not exactly sure why the President came to CO to visit? Is this part of politics that maybe I just don't get?

I hope his visit at least brought some peace to the victim's families and survivors.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 22, 2012)

The President's visit is just the latest tragedy to befall the Denver area.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 23, 2012)

Anyone else think the guy bears an uncanny resemblance to a young Ted Kacyznski?


----------



## mudpuppy (Jul 23, 2012)

Dleg said:


> And then they have their "expert" talking about how "smart people" can be pretty unstable, and perhaps universities should begin psychological screening because, you know, "smart people" are so... abnormal. (in so many words). Way to go, Fox!


Ha ha ha, sounds about right for Fox. The Dumbing Down of America. Great.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 23, 2012)

heard this morning like 50 of the people that were helping in the aftermath had to go to the hospital for food poisoning from eating bad lunchmeat sandwiches provided to volunteers


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 23, 2012)

cdcengineer said:


> Without a doubt, this is a terrible tragedy. But not exactly sure why the President came to CO to visit? Is this part of politics that maybe I just don't get?
> 
> I hope his visit at least brought some peace to the victim's families and survivors.


Um...first and foremost it's an election year. A presidential visit is a demonstration of the significance of the event and theoretically he's acting as an envoy of the nation to show that the whole country sympathizes with the victims. I don't know how much "peace" that would soemone, but it certainly shows that this is nothing to be taken lightly. MY 0.02.

I must admit that I'm getting sucked into the vortex of wanting to more about this guy and what would possibly motivate any human being to just go out and start shooting innocent people. Call me a prude, but I'm somewhat convinced that these movies that show extreme violence and glamoriize the criminals that do it is a big influence. Also video games where the object is to "take no prisoners" and destroy everything in your way must have some effect on the psyche.

Just like some folks want to be the super hero, there's got to be a small percentage that want to be the supervillian. Heck, despite the fact that he's the Prince of Darkness, there are people that worship Satan. Same thing.

I'm also convinced that although it's analyzed to death, we'll never understand what makes these people tick.


----------



## csb (Jul 23, 2012)

Peyton Manning visited all of the victims in the hospital. More Broncos and Rockies players also went out to visit. It's been pretty quietly done.



Spoiler



I think Obama really wanted to visit Colorado Springs and people said, "WRONG TIME," and so he came for this one. He just had to visit Colorado, which is a purple kind of state. I'm election year jaded, though.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 23, 2012)

> I must admit that I'm getting sucked into the vortex of wanting to more about this guy and what would possibly motivate any human being to just go out and start shooting innocent people. Call me a prude, but I'm somewhat convinced that these movies that show extreme violence and glamoriize the criminals that do it is a big influence. Also video games where the object is to "take no prisoners" and destroy everything in your way must have some effect on the psyche.


I feel the same way. I'm totally at a loss for what could make someone just snap like that. I also think the shoot 'em up genre of movies and video games has to have some impact.

I can understand someone going off and killing someone in a fit of rage, or if this got guy fired by the movie theater and wanted revenge on the manager. But this was bizarrely premeditated and I'm don't get the whole Joker complex.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 23, 2012)

VTEnviro said:


> I feel the same way. I'm totally at a loss for what could make someone just snap like that.


See, I think it is interesting to find out why he snapped, from a purely academic standpoint, but I really don't care, overall. He's a mad dog. You put mad dogs down.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 23, 2012)

I just hope he ends up in General Population with that pretty red hair and he suffers a long and painful death, starting with removing his teeth with a hammer....


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 23, 2012)

A friend reminded me of an article in Rolling Stone written after Columbine. I think several of it's points are spot on.

http://www.rollingstone.com/culture/news/columbine-whose-fault-is-it-19990624


----------



## cdcengineer (Jul 23, 2012)

Dude seems out of it at court see video in link

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/lookout/colorado-shooting-suspect-james-holmes-appear-court-monday-111006043.html


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 23, 2012)

but he could just be acting that way too...glad I don't have be involved in that case!!


----------



## cdcengineer (Jul 23, 2012)

Slam dunk, expedite the death penalty. It'll never happen, but it should


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 23, 2012)

cdcengineer said:


> Dude seems out of it at court see video in link
> 
> http://news.yahoo.co...-111006043.html


Someone asked the authorities if he was on medication, the reply was "I don't know"

Maybe the reality is sinking in that bad guys are not cool, and he's screwed.

Although I firmly believe the death penalty is in order, unless someone can prove the existence of hell in the afterlife, I think hell on earth might be a better punishment. Let the "brilliant scientist" live out his life behind bars with no chance EVER of parole. When you start at 24 years old, that's a llooonngggg time.

Being out to death is the easy way out, same as if he just shot himself last Friday night.


----------



## envirotex (Jul 23, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> A friend reminded me of an article in Rolling Stone written after Columbine. I think several of it's points are spot on.
> 
> http://www.rollingst...-is-it-19990624


Never saw this before. Even though it was written more than a decade ago, it's amazing how much it still applies. It makes the media coverage that much more sickening.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 23, 2012)

unless they put him in a supermax prison, dude will die in Prison pretty quick I think, even crimminals dont put up with that shit


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 23, 2012)

Road Guy said:


> unless they put him in a supermax prison, dude will die in Prison pretty quick I think, even crimminals dont put up with that shit


That would be the best case scenario. It will likely be a far more brutal death than state-sponsored capital punishment, plus, we taxpayers won't have to pay for him to get 3 hots and a cot for 20+ years until they finally kill him.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 23, 2012)

Won't it be nice when he gets to the slammer and the other inmates turn his tender little asshole the same color as those cute red curls of his. Fry him.


----------



## cdcengineer (Jul 24, 2012)

He'll never be in general population. They will isolate him and study his messy little mind.

What a waste. His crime seems to be have no motive other than crazy boy's fantasy with batman. I reallyy wish someone would've shot him and we could all be done looking and talking about him.


----------



## cdcengineer (Jul 25, 2012)

Here we go!

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/lookout/wake-tragedies-lawyers-step-colorado-shooting-survivor-plans-172430871.html

'My country tis of thee'

Don;t it make you proud


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 25, 2012)

I saw this come out yesterday. I can understand naming the theatre as possibly responsible for not providing adequate security to back doors.

The issue I have with the suit is that it blames Warner Bros for releasing a movie that "inspired the shooter". Only issue is that this was premere night of the movie and had not been shown to the public. How can something inspire you if you haven't seen it? Was the shooter inspired by the previews? Come on. Why doesn't he just name Total Recal (to be released next week), the next Bourne movie (to be released in a couple weeks), or the Expendables 2 (released a week later)?

Additionally, the person suing WB PAID FOR A TICKET TO WATCH THE MOVIE. "Its a violent movie that inspires people so kill others, so I'll go ahead and pay $10 to watch it..." I don't get it.

Don't get me wrong, I feel for the kid. I'm sure he's mentally f'ed up over watching people get shot and killed, but if you want to blame anyone, start with the person who did it. Sometimes the only person responsible for the actions is the person who actually committed them...


----------



## Dark Knight (Jul 25, 2012)

Sadly that has become the American Way: I have no money and no desire or capacity to earn it, so will sue someone that has a lot of it.


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 25, 2012)

Dark Knight said:


> Sadly that has become the American Way: I have no money and no desire or capacity to earn it, and an opportunity has presented itself for me to so will sue someone that has a lot of it.


minor edit same sentiment


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 26, 2012)

MA_PE said:


> Dark Knight said:
> 
> 
> > Sadly that has become the American Way: I have no money and no desire or capacity to earn it, and an opportunity has presented itself for me to so will sue someone that has a lot of it.
> ...


Bingo.

No one wants to work for money today; they just want to get it.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jul 26, 2012)

MA_PE said:


> Dark Knight said:
> 
> 
> > Sadly that has become the American Way: I have no money and no desire or capacity to earn it, and an opportunity has presented itself for me to so will sue someone that has a lot of it.
> ...


Thanks for correcting me MA. That is what I was thinking. Not the first time and not the last. The other day I wanted to say that we needed to fix a bad oil switch in a cap bank and sent an e-mail saying that needed to fix a *s*oil switch in a cap bank. No wonder people in the company think I am an idiot.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 5, 2012)

Wow, so is this a sign of things to come?

/&gt;http://usnews.nbcnews.com/_news/2012/08/05/13130110-gunman-opens-fire-at-sikh-temple-in-wisconsin-7-dead?lite

This is just down the road from our house. Way too close to home!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Aug 5, 2012)

Methinks it was probably some ignorant asshole that thought he was killing Muslims.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 6, 2012)

They said it was a skinhead this morning, so maybe. But you know how the media is.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 6, 2012)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Methinks it was probably some ignorant asshole that thought he was killing Muslims.


I definitely think there was an identity error issue here. They say he was a supremacist (media said it though) and had a 9/11 remembrance shirt on.


----------

